# our rescue girl killed our cat saturday



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

That's terrible, I am so sorry. Hopefully you can find a Golden Retriever rescue group that will find a good home for her with no cats.


----------



## jjoos99 (Aug 7, 2017)

I had one couple out tonight to let Lacey meet their dog and Lacey growled and nipped at their dog. They were going to ck with their vet tomorrow for advise and let me know if they would like to take her. They seemed like a real nice family. They have a 4 year old son that my wife was concerned about but I dont think she would harm anyone.
thanks
Jeff


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Perhaps she has to be an only dog? She’s had a lot of change and I would be careful who I relinquished her to. Did the rescue you got her from have any requirements for returning her?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would not place her with another dog that she has already snapped at, and a young child would worry me as well. 

If you adopted her from a rescue group, they probably have a clause in the adoption agreement that requires you to return her to them if you can't keep her. 

If you didn't get her from a rescue, I strongly encourage you to contact the Golden rescues near you and ask if they would help you find her a new home. They do a good job of screening adopters and matching dogs to the right home and family. You can find a nationwide list of rescues on the GRCA website.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## jjoos99 (Aug 7, 2017)

she came to us from a couple that lived about a mile from us that were getting a divorce and neither one didnt want the dog. She did the same thing to my dog when they were first introduced, bit him on the ear and it bleed like crazy and now they are best friends. I know my Rusty is going to be depressed when Lacey finds her new home. I will look up the rescues.
thanks
Jeff


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This dog is scared. I would highly recommend reaching out to a golden retriever rescue near you. They can help screen applicants. Giving her to this other family could make things worse. She clearly needs to be in a cat free home.

ETA: I’m not sure where you are located, but could help you network her if you like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This is sad to hear, so very sorry for your cat and for this dog. 

I see you're from Ohio-here is the list of the Ohio GR Rescues. Please be up front with them for her sake as well as anyone that may be interested in adopting her. The GR Rescues have an Intake questionnaire, it asks a lot of info such as how is the dog around other dogs, how is it around cats, etc. 

Best of luck to you and this girl

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

She bit the male dog in the butt and then they became best friends, sorry that is just funny.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

This won't be a popular opinion but I absolutely agree you should surrender this dog to a Rescue Group. A good rescue group will assess the dog to determine whether or not it's a safety risk to other animals and humans. A responsible rescue group will work with a behaviorist (or several) to achieve behavior modification. If a dog's aggressive nature can't be modified with the help of behaviorist experts then, sadly, it may be necessary for the safety of other animals and humans to euthanize the dog.

I would only surrender this dog to a rescue group committed to assessing the dog's temperament and providing any necessary behavior modification prior to adopting the dog out to the next family.


----------



## jjoos99 (Aug 7, 2017)

I just got off the phone with the columbus rescue and they wont take her due to her act of aggression because of their insurance waver. I guess I will be listing her on hoobly and fully describe the home she needs and try and screen the potential owners myself. It was also recommended that i have the person that might take her to sign a release that I informed them of her aggression towards our cat. The rescue said the new owners could potentially come back on us if something serious would happen.
Jeff


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Selling it on a third party site will set you up for some bad legal issues if something goes wrong. Talk to your wife and and see if she can we changed. The poor dog might just need some true love and that might change her.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think it’s important to note that she needs time to decompress. I wouldn’t necessarily classify her as aggressive right off the bat. She bit the ear. That was a warning. She sounds like she has a prey drive and definitely should not be with cats. Be careful listing her on hobbly. She may end up as a bait dog. A behaviorist really needs to assess her.

Eta- I am checking with my rescue networks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear the GR Rescue wouldn't accept her but they can be held liable. 
Would they be willing to list her as a Courtesy Referral listing on their site for you? 

You can contact your Vet Clinic and see if they will help you place her. They may have a client who is interested. 

I agree this girl needs to be evaluated by a certified Animal Behaviorist and Trainer. Should someone take her, they may need to get an additional Insurance rider policy on their Home Owner's policy to protect themselves.


----------



## jjoos99 (Aug 7, 2017)

jennretz said:


> I think it’s important to note that she needs time to decompress. I wouldn’t necessarily classify her as aggressive right off the bat. She bit the ear. That was a warning. She sounds like she has a prey drive and definitely should not be with cats. Be careful listing her on hobbly. She may end up as a bait dog. A behaviorist really needs to assess her.
> 
> Eta- I am checking with my rescue networks.
> 
> ...


I dont think she is aggressive other then she is a hunter. There will be no changing of my wifes mind about keeping the dog. She got so upset when I told her the Columbus rescue couldnt take her she cried. She wants her gone dead or alive. I am not against a minor road trip to find her a good home.
thanks for all the support and advise
Jeff


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

jjoos99 said:


> I dont think she is aggressive other then she is a hunter. There will be no changing of my wifes mind about keeping the dog. She got so upset when I told her the Columbus rescue couldnt take her she cried. She wants her gone dead or alive. I am not against a minor road trip to find her a good home.
> thanks for all the support and advise
> Jeff




I reached out to some of my contacts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Try GRIN. I know they've had a dog aggressive Golden in their rescue before, but I don't know if they knew this information prior to accepting the dog. It's worth calling them to see.

Also, maybe contact The Golden Retriever Club of Columbus? Maybe one of the members could take the dog.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

The intake coordinator at my rescue suggests reaching out to GRINN or GRRAND. I would walk them through exactly what happened, how it happened and fact that she bit the ear of your dog because they had just met and were not kept separate. It sounds like she is fine with people. Both those rescues pull from Turkey and many of those dogs survived on the street by hunting prey including cats. Keep me posted.

ETA - I don’t believe you actually saw her kill the cat. Both dogs were outside. It’s a good guess, but also important to tell the rescue that you think she did, but didn’t see it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Wish you best of luck. I would take her but Angel and Athena are all I got space for, besides Angel is so needy I couldn't have another golden LOL right now. I mean if she could get inside me she would, she say for 2 hrs by my side while I played on the comp, I then played with her for a hr.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

I did a rescue from one of my clients, beautiful golden from a great field line in S Tx. Sadly she had a really strong prey drive that had been left unchecked for many years. She would kill anything small that would run. While she would not be considered "aggressive" I certainly wouldn't put her in a family with children! An innocent game of chase could be deadly.

I was fortunate enough to have connections with the local golden rescue and the rep. for my area fell in love at first sight. She & her husband absolutely fell in love. They already had a large male golden and the two dogs were instant buddies. So the two pups had 5 acres to keep clear of squirrels and a couple of responsible adopters with no children for their future.. it was a dream home for this girl.

Just because the dog is a golden does not make them immune to unacceptable behavior. They are not bad dogs, just in the wrong home. Don't tempt fate by just giving the dog to anyone. It's best to find a rescue to help place this dog. Sounds like she has been passed around enough


----------



## jjoos99 (Aug 7, 2017)

jennretz said:


> The intake coordinator at my rescue suggests reaching out to GRINN or GRRAND. I would walk them through exactly what happened, how it happened and fact that she bit the ear of your dog because they had just met and were not kept separate. It sounds like she is fine with people. Both those rescues pull from Turkey and many of those dogs survived on the street by hunting prey including cats. Keep me posted.
> 
> ETA - I don’t believe you actually saw her kill the cat. Both dogs were outside. It’s a good guess, but also important to tell the rescue that you think she did, but didn’t see it.
> 
> ...


I called and left a message with Grinn and just filled out the application for grrand. I am sure it was her that killed the cat. She was constantly lunging at her through our patio door and when I discovered the cat I found our male, this female and the cat all laying in the yard next to each other. No question that lacey made the kill. My male has been with the cat his whole life and has pretty much ignored her. 
thanks
Jeff


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I also responded on your other thread. Two of my trainer friends are working their networks. One came back with Peppertree rescue in NY. I’m asking for a contact name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I am so sorry. You are just up the road from me, but I had a similar situation with my rescue gal Zoe. She is fixated on our male cat like a zombie. We were contemplating re-homing her at one point but had her evaluated by a behaviorist that changed our outlook. She still is fixated on that cat, but she doesn't seem to want to harm him. I've had good rapport with Golden Endings in Columbus and when I spoke with them a few months ago "cat aggression" was the reason and it wasn't a deal breaker.


----------



## jjoos99 (Aug 7, 2017)

Well hopefully we made a good decision with who we were able to place her with today. I talked with the girl who contacted me about Lacey and felt pretty confident with placing her with them. No children or small pets. I fully warned her about what happened and to be extremely careful with any introductions with other dogs. She signed a release also. I spoke with several rescues here in ohio and they were not able to take her with the aggressive behavior she has shown with other dogs and our cat. My male has been walking around the yard looking for her. Hopefully lacey will have a good family and taken care of.
thanks to everyones support and advise. Greatly appreciated
Jeff


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I hope they take good care of her. Thanks for the update.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

